# Crappie?



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

I know this is probably the worst time to go crappie fishing but has anyone been catching any and where?  I would like to go try it out.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Crappie*

Have never targeted crappie in the summer around here, but plan to start soon. Folks over in Louisiana on www.crappie.com catch them all year long. They have the technique down pat and a habitat that produces. I don't see why we can't catch them here but I think hardly anyone really tries.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

When I talk to people around here it seems like its unheard of. When I catch some I will let you know, thanks for the info.


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

*Crappie*

We catch crappie this time of year dragging minnows about 10 foot deep in lakes off Tensaw River. We like to find parts of lake 15 to 20 foot deep and use trolling motor to drag slow. Use several poles and be ready because fish are usually schooled together and will sometimes catch two or three at same time. I use flyrods with monofilament line and cork. Good Luck


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks JP that will help me out a lot.


----------

